# Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken



## ChristianSchluetter (28. Mai 2010)

*Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,748822


----------



## Bebuquin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Das klingt ja schon mal sehr interessant.

Was mich aber noch interessiert, ist, ob man bei der in Deutschland im Laden erhältlichen Version die Texte auch auf Englisch stellen kann? Ich verstehe nach meinem Empfinden Englisch recht gut und habe kein Problem mit der englischen Sprachausgabe. Es lenkt nur etwas ab, wenn die Untertitel dann auf Deutsch sind und man ständig zwischen zwei Sprachen wechseln muss. Besonders wenn die Untertitel etwas komisch übersetzt sein sollten.

Vielleicht weiß da ja jemand mehr.


----------



## starhorst (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Klingt doch gut. Hatte schon befürchtet der Titel wird nix. Schade nur das die Optik wirklich ein wenig altbacken ist. Aber darüber kann man scheinbar drüber weg sehen.

Freu mich schon wenn ich das Spiel in den Händen halte.


----------



## meth0d (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

hab gerade so ca. 2-3h das game gezockt... die grafik fällt überhaupt nicht negativ auf. mal ein game was man ohne ruckler zocken kann *thumpsup*

die K.I. is allerdings wirklich (stellenweiße) etwas mau^^


----------



## Nilssont27 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



meth0d schrieb:


> hab gerade so ca. 2-3h das game gezockt... die grafik fällt überhaupt nicht negativ auf. mal ein game was man ohne ruckler zocken kann *thumpsup*
> 
> die K.I. is allerdings wirklich (stellenweiße) etwas mau^^


   Schön, dass es bei dir läuft, ich hab leider oft starke Nachlade-Ruckler. Aber sonnst ein tolles Game.


----------



## Bebuquin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> meth0d schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hab gerade so ca. 2-3h das game gezockt... die grafik fällt überhaupt nicht negativ auf. mal ein game was man ohne ruckler zocken kann *thumpsup*
> ...


  Kann mir einer von Euch beiden vielleicht sagen, ob man die Untertitel auch auf Englisch stellen kann? Oder kann man das ganze Spiel vielleicht sogar auf Englisch installieren?


----------



## unilaw (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Schöner Test und damit kann ich heute auch beruhigt schlafen gehen, da ich nun weiß, dass meine Vorbestellung kein Fehlkauft war .
Hoffe das Game kommt bald an.

Laut OGDB sind in der deutschen Version englische Texte enthalten.


----------



## Nilssont27 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Bebuquin schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > meth0d schrieb:
> ...


   geh mal nach:
"xxx\SEGA Corporation\Alpha Protocol\Engine\Config\BaseEngine.ini"
und änder dort
language=Deu
in 
language=ENG
allerdings ist dann das ganze Spiel auf english


----------



## Siffi123 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

hmm klingt mal nicht so gut. Scheint wohl doch nicht der erhoffte Hit zu sein


----------



## Bebuquin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Bebuquin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nilssont27 schrieb:
> ...


   Ah, Danke! Das wollte ich hören. Werde es mir dann mal morgen kaufen.


----------



## excitusz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

ich habs mir für xbox ausgeliehen und wenn ich bedenke wie geil heutige xbox spiele aussehen dann habe ich das gefühl das alpha protocol für xbox 360 eher eine xbox 1 grafik hat.

Steuerung total versaut und am schlimmsten fand ich die KI, die is soga so schlecht das sie alles kaputt macht was man an atmosphere kaputt machen kann, ich stand einmal sogar vor ner tür, diese ging nicht auf, weil der gegner noch dahinter war, gottzeidank konnte ich den durch die geschlossene tür töten ;> dann ging sie auf.

Naja insgesammt geht durch die schlechte  technik zu viel kaputt


----------



## Adihash1337 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Sieht der Grafik von Just Cause 2 sehr ähnlich.. gleiche Engine vllt. ??


----------



## Vidaro (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Die Technik/grafik interessiert mich nicht, das mit der KI ist etwas bitter aber verschmerzbar!
Das wichtigste was ein gutes RPG haben muss Story/Atmo/Charausbau/Freiheit-Entscheidungen scheinen sehr gut gelungen zu sein und dies is immernoch das wichtigste
Wird heute oder morgen geholt


----------



## LWHAbaddon (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Hört sich in meinen Ohren wie ein 08/15 Konsolen-Actionspiel mit RPG Tendenz an, das "auch" für den PC umgesetzt wurde. Eine Charaktergenerierung scheint es nichtmal zu geben.
Da lasse ich ganz sicher die Finger von.


----------



## Zocker134 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Hört sich in meinen Ohren wie ein 08/15 Konsolen-Actionspiel mit RPG Tendenz an, das "auch" für den PC umgesetzt wurde. Eine Charaktergenerierung scheint es nichtmal zu geben.
> Da lasse ich ganz sicher die Finger von.




Also ich spiels jetzt und es ist kein schlechtes Spiel die Dialoge und Rollenspiel einlagen wurden gut gemacht, dazu ist die Story interessant. Ja man merkt an ecken und kanten des spiel hätte man für die PC.-Version sich echt mehr zeit lassen sollen das spiel Hackt die ganze zeit und macht mich noch verrückt. 

Die Kämpfe sind eigentlich ganz nett, bei den Animationen hab ich besseres gesehen, aber was bringt den ein spiel, dass sehr gute Animationen hat wenn die Story kacke ist.

Die Grafik finde ich eigentlich gut, die Levels und umgebungen wurden schön gestaltet.

Die KI im spiel ist nicht die beste, aber egal.

Ohne diese kleinen macken wäre Alpha Protocol viel besser.


----------



## Zocker134 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Also ich finde das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut, zwar hat es hier und da einige Macken. Aber sonst macht es spaß...


----------



## Siffi123 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Hört sich in meinen Ohren wie ein 08/15 Konsolen-Actionspiel mit RPG Tendenz an, das "auch" für den PC umgesetzt wurde. Eine Charaktergenerierung scheint es nichtmal zu geben.
> Da lasse ich ganz sicher die Finger von.


hä?
Genau über dir schreibt noch einer das es auf der Xbox ebenso so ist. 
 Konsolen-Actionspiel mit RPG Tendenz?? Wie stellst du dir bitte ein Agenten RPG vor? Mal drüber nachgedacht? Scheinbar nicht.
PCGames schreibt doch sogar: *Beeindruckend vielfältiges* Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken. Die macken werden doch schwarz auf weis aufgelistet. Da liest man auch nichts von das es ein Konsolen RPG ist (Und warum eigentlich der Konsolen flame? Als ob Fallout3/Morrowind schlechter wurde nur weil es Multiplattform war? Mit sicherheit nicht)


Dazu hast du den Text wohl gar nicht gelesen:

Das Spiel besitzt eine Charaktergenerierung mit unterschiedlichen klassen und zweigen die man auswählen kann.


----------



## Blue_Ace (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Hat Alpha Protocol außer den erwähnten Mängeln auch störrende oder auffällige Bugs?


----------



## quarante-sept (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

kurze Frage, habe ich was verpasst?

hieß es nicht letztes Jahr noch, dass das ein Online-RPG wird??
H


> - Alpha Protocol ist ein reines Singleplayer-Rollenspiel, es gibt keinen Mehrspielermodus.


----------



## Blue_Ace (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



quarante-sept schrieb:


> kurze Frage, habe ich was verpasst?
> 
> hieß es nicht letztes Jahr noch, dass das ein Online-RPG wird??
> H
> ...


Nein, du vertauscht nur 2 Spiele. Das Online Agenten RPG heißt The Agency und ist von Sony Online. Alpha Protocol wurde schon immer als Singleplayerspiel beworben.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Blue_Ace schrieb:


> Hat Alpha Protocol außer den erwähnten Mängeln auch störrende oder auffällige Bugs?



Nein. Bis auf die KI und die Sachen, die ich sonst so erwähnt habe, sind mir keine großartigen Bugs aufgefallen. Es gibt hier und da fragwürdige Designentscheidungen. Aber nichts, was einem explizit als Bug auffallen würde. Das fand ich ganz schön.


----------



## quarante-sept (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Blue_Ace schrieb:


> quarante-sept schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kurze Frage, habe ich was verpasst?
> ...


Hm, du scheinst recht zu haben. Wobei ich mich nicht wirklich an The Agency erinnern kann... Ich scheine das wohl konsequent vertauscht zu haben. Nunja, jetzt werde mich mal näher mit Alpha Protocol befassen, evtl. taugt es ja auch ohne MP was, zumal The Agency mir zu comichaft wirkt.


----------



## Blue_Ace (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



ChristianSchluetter schrieb:


> Blue_Ace schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat Alpha Protocol außer den erwähnten Mängeln auch störrende oder auffällige Bugs?
> ...


Danke


----------



## Krampfkeks (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

gekauft 
Entscheidungen mit Auswirkungen *_*
und außer der Technik scheint es keine Mängel zu haben Oo


----------



## Joerg2 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus Avatar das Spiel und SC: Conviction.....


----------



## springenderBusch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Tach Post !
Der Test weckt überraschender Weise mein Interesse für dieses Spiel.
Hand zum Gruß


----------



## alceleniel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich Alpha Protocol trotz der kleineren Mängel gut verkauft, denn Obsidian hätte es allemal verdient. Nur bei den grafikheischenden Kids von heute weiß man ja nie (wobei die wohl sowieso nicht die Zielgruppe wären/sind).

Jedenfalls bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf und dank der schnellen Post liegt's auch schon neben mir


----------



## onkelotto (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

spiele es schon ein paar Stunden -und bin sehr angenehm überrascht von Alpha Protocol , da hat fast jede Frage -oder Antwort positive als auch Negative Auswirkungen . Story ist auch sehr tiefgründig .
Das einzig Nervige bis jetzt ist das Minispiel,  wo man Computer hacken muss - und das alle 10 Min. gefühlt .

Ansonsten ein echt spassiges , schönes Action-RPG .


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Ordentlicher Test hier und im Heft; insgesamt anscheinend ein ordentliches bis gutes CRPG. Was mir aber negativ auffällt und das völlig unabhängig davon, ob ich es schon gespielt habe oder nicht, ist folgendes:

1. Speicherpunkte ! - auf dem PC nicht systemgerecht
2. Level mitsamt Bewegungseinschränkung (nicht immer Springen/Klettern möglich - Schlauchlevel ?): kleiner Mangel
3. K.I.: welches CRPG verfügt schon über eine gute K.I. ? mir fällt da jetzt keines ein, daher nur kleiner Mangel
4. keine deutsche Sprachausgabe: kleiner Mangel (größerer für die Teilwertung Sound), egal ob die eigenen Englischkenntnisse gut oder schlecht sind
5. Grafik: war ja bekannt, dass sie bestenfalls ordentliche DX 9 - Qualität bieten wird; nur kleiner Mangel
6. Minispiele - Steuerung: ärgerlich und unnötiger Fehler, aber da es sich nur um die Minispiele handelt, kein großer Abzug
7. keine Tarnanzeige: wahrscheinlich so gewollt, aber trotzdem kleiner Abzug, da bereits Bloodlines sowas bot

dass es doch gut abgeschnitten hat, liegt wohl an folgendem:
anscheinend ordentlich: Komfortfunktionen: Inventar, Karte (gibt es dazu überhaupt eine Aussage ?)
wohl gut: Charaktersystem, Kämpfe (Echtzeit mit etwas Taktik)
sehr gut: Story, Quests (Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten, Auswirkungen): da Story und Quests Hauptelemente eines jeden CRPG sind, ist eine gute, abwechslungsreiche Story und vielfältige Quests Garant für ein mindestens ordentliche Bewertung

Mal ne Frage: Welche Grafikkarte/welchen Prozessor braucht der Spieler für max. Details, 1280 x 1024 ? Reicht mein/e ?


----------



## Thiefxx (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Hi
leute oder besser die die schon das Spiel haben.....gibt es hier auch " schleich und hackpassagen " ?   
Also ich weiss dass es diese gibt.....nur zu welchen Anteil zum " Geballer " ? 
Bin am überlegen zum kauf....die Untertittel schrecken mich etwas.....doch wenn man schoen im Dunkeln die 
Sitation ueberlegen kann ....und dann raus ......und los geht's .....usw.........a la SPC oder Thief ?........  



MfG
Thiefxx


----------



## Schlizzer (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus Avatar das Spiel und SC: Conviction.....


  
sieht aus als ob du keine ahnung hättest^^


----------



## Bebuquin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Also nachdem ich das Spiel jetzt etwas gespielt habe, muss ich sagen, dass es doch recht interessant ist. Man merkt bereits nach ein paar Stunden, dass jede Entscheidung Konsequenzen hat. Besonders im Dialog mit Gesprächspartnern kann man sich schnell etwas verscherzen.
Womit ich schon bei meinem ersten von zwei Kritikpunkten wäre. Als jemand, der eher Rollenspiele spielt, bin ich es eigentlich gewohnt, dass ich in Gesprächen Zeit habe, meine Antwort sorgfälltig zu wählen. Das ist hier leider nicht möglich. Durch den Zeitdruck habe ich mich sogar das ein oder andere mal verwählt.
Der zweite Kritikpunkt trifft die Steuerrung beim Computerhacken. Ich weiß nicht, was die sich dabei gedacht haben, aber mit Tastatur und Maus ist das eine Katastrophe. Denn es ist extrem hackelig durch Bewegen der Maus zum richtigen Codefragment zu gelangen. Vielleicht kann man das umstellen, gefunden habe ich es bisher nicht. Warum man dafür nicht einfach andere Tasten auf der Tastatur gewählt hat, weiß ich nicht. Aber diese Irrsinn hat mich schon den ein oder anderen Alarm gekostet.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Thiefxx schrieb:


> Hi
> leute oder besser die die schon das Spiel haben.....gibt es hier auch " schleich und hackpassagen " ?
> Also ich weiss dass es diese gibt.....nur zu welchen Anteil zum " Geballer " ?
> Bin am überlegen zum kauf....die Untertittel schrecken mich etwas.....doch wenn man schoen im Dunkeln die
> ...


Ich habe jetzt die ersten Missionen beendet, und.. wie soll ich sagen.
Im Dunkeln war bisher nichts. Bisher nur bei Tag die Missionen, aber man kann sich schön verstecken, die patrouillierenden Feinde beobachten, was natürlich einfacher wird, wenn die passende Fähigkeit ausgebaut ist (anfangs ist es das nicht unbedingt), und dann planen, wie man vorgeht, die Gegner leise ausschalten, oder manchmal auch gar nicht ausschalten.
Also das Schleichen funktioniert schon sehr gut... besser als in vielen anderen Spielen, wo es nicht der Hauptaspekt ist, würde ich sagen.
Es fehlt allerdings wirklich eine Anzeige, wie laut man gerade ist, oder ob man gesehen wird, bzw wie hoch die Chance dazu ist (aufgrund des Lichtes, der Deckung, etc.).
Die Minispiele machen wir überraschenderweise sogar mal Spaß, nur das Hacken ist sehr knifflig mit der Maus. Aber da wird sicher noch ein Patch kommen.
Gibt teilweise auch Ruckeln, wenn man sich mit der Maus umsieht bei einem ansonsten sehr flüssig laufenden Spiel... und auch da hat sich im Forum sofort ein Entwickler gemeldet -  das war mir sehr sympatisch.
Es heißt ja auch, dass man das Spiel durchspielen kann, ohne einen einzigen Gegner zu töten - wenn man gut ist. 
Es ist einem völlig offen, ich hatte eigentlich vor auf große Waffen zu setzen und viel Lärm zu machen beim ersten Durchgang... aber da das Schleichen doch viel Spaß macht, habe ich es mir spontan anders überlegt.


----------



## CoDii84 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Also bei Negativ, die Minispiele kann ich zwar verstehen, aber die Erklärung ist mir bissl suspekt.

Das Schlösserknacken ist mit der Maus gerade zu ein Witz, da es viel zu einfach ist.
Das Deaktivieren von Alarmanlagen geht mit der Maus auch recht einfach, hier brauch man lediglich eine schnelle Hand.
Das Hacken ist das einzig "schwere".
Hier muss man eine Zeichenkombi mit den WASD Tasten und die andere Zeichenkombi mit der Maus steuern. Die mit der Maussteuerung ist dabei recht ungenau und ein wenig hakelig.
Für dieses Minispiel brauch man gute Augen und eine schnelle Hände (bzw. Finger bei der WASD-Zeichenkombi).

Warum man aber bei den Minispielen auf ein Gamepad umsteigen sollte, ist mir daher schleierhaft, wenn 2 von 3 Minispielen locker mit der Maus zu bewältigen sind.

Was ich zu dem Spiel sonst so sagen kann ist, dass es schon Spaß macht, spannend ist und ne gute Vertonung hat. 
Mir fällt sonst nur noch eine Kleinigkeit auf, die ich dem Spiel negativ ankreide.
Das Spiel besitzt zwar eine gute englische Vertonung und auch schöne deutsche Untertitel, aber man kommt in manchen Gesprächen nicht mit lesen hinterher, weil die Texte zu schnell dann wieder verschwinden. Naja zumindest geht es mir so.


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



CoDii84 schrieb:


> Warum man aber bei den Minispielen auf ein Gamepad umsteigen sollte, ist mir daher schleierhaft, wenn 2 von 3 Minispielen locker mit der Maus zu bewältigen sind.


also wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe; damit die Herausfordernder werden
weil Klick-Klick machen ist nicht so sonderlich Spannend und wenn man des dann mit so dem kleinen Joystick rumfummelt ist das schon so an dem Dran wie´s die Entwickler sich mal gedacht haben

Dabei frag ich mich, warum man da mal keine Unruhe in die Mausbewegung reinbringt um solche Sachen mal spannender zu machen


----------



## Thiefxx (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Hallo
Alles klar..Besten Dank fuer die Infos.......  

MfG
Thiefxx


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Enisra schrieb:


> CoDii84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum man aber bei den Minispielen auf ein Gamepad umsteigen sollte, ist mir daher schleierhaft, wenn 2 von 3 Minispielen locker mit der Maus zu bewältigen sind.
> ...


Ich finde wer sich eine solche steuerung wünscht soll die konsolenversion spielen oder die PC-Version nur mit dem pad, die möglichkeit ist ja gegeben. Ich bevorzuge die tastatur+maus kombi, auch wenn mich die sog. minispiele eher nerven, vor allem das hacken von computern... aber das ist nur meine persönliche meinung.


----------



## Thyariol (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Die ersten paar Stunden sind frustig pur, ich dachte echt schon, es sei ein Fehlkauf gewesen. Ab mittlerweile Level 3 jedoch und wenn man sich einfach mal an ein paar Dinge gewöhnt hat bzw. einige Dinge gelernt hat, nimmt das Teil bereits richtig Fahrt auf. Der Charakterentwicklungsaspekt ist trotz anfänglichem Zweifel bezüglich Fähigkeiteneinsatzes sehr gut, die Interaktionen hervorragend (obwohl sich immer wieder die Entscheidungen mit den Untertiteln überschneiden und man sich gewaltig konzentrieren muss und sehr schnell entscheiden). 

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich in das Spiel "reinzufuchsen", es hat in jedem Fall eine um Längen höhere Spieltiefe und Spielsubstanz als "Splinter Cell: Conviction". Grafisch ist es nicht ganz so geleckt, aber das interessiert nur Grafikjunkies, die Probleme damit haben, ein Spiel nach der Relation von Grafik, Atmosphäre, Story und Spielzeit zu bewerten.

Insofern muss man sagen, hätte der Test hier durchaus noch zwei oder drei Prozent besser ausfallen können, die technischen Mängel sind minimal (das bereits erwähnte "Nachladeruckeln" an manchen Stellen). Die KI ist nicht besser und nicht schlechter als in anderen Spielen, und KI-Aussetzer sind nicht so häufig wie im Test beschrieben. Die Minispiele nerven bis auf das Hacken gar nicht (das Schlösserknacken finde ich perfekt umgesetzt, besonders wenn man Feinde in der Nähe hat - Adrenalin pur!), beim Hacken muss man sich erstmal reinfinden, dann geht das auch und ist nicht zu einfach. 

Insgesamt eine runde Sache, die sehr zäh beginnt, dann aber richtig einschlägt.

Gruß
Thyariol


----------



## Nilssont27 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

So hab jetzt auch ein paar Stunden hinter mir und kann nun folgends sagen:

Gutes Spiel, kein Frage.
Top: 
++die beinflussbare Story, egal was man macht irgendwann hat es irgenwo irgeneine Auswirkung (macht alle negativ Punkte wieder wett)
Gut:
+das Setting, mal was neues
+gute Dialoge und Charaktäre
Schlecht aber Verkraftbar:
-Veraltete Grafik 
-schleche Animationen
-nervige minispiele
-mangelnde bewegungsfreiheit
-teilweise wirkt das Dekungssystem nicht durchdacht und pefektioniert
-Die KI ist manch mal etws blöd.
schlecht:
-- Es dauert oft 5 Sekunden, wenn ich in Menüs (z.B. am Computer beim Waffenkauf), wenn ich auf einem Knopf klicke bis was passiert. Und das immer, das nervt wenn man mal mehr als ein Sache kaufen will
-- sehr schelchte anpassung der Bedienung an den PC, keine Hotkey für fehigkeiten, will man eine andere einsetzten, muss man sie erst umständlich über ein Menü auswählen
-- irgandwas stimmt mit dem umsehen nicht. Andauend macht die Maus was sie will, man dreht sich plotzlich um 180° oder schaut sich den Himmel an oder sie ist extrem hakelig und ruckig. Extrem nervig wenn man grad im Kampf ist und man schnell geanu Zieln muss

Vom Spielablauf ähnles es sehr einem Mass Effekt: schlauchige levles, viel reden wechselt sich mit viel schießen ab. Level System das sein Zweck erfüllt aber auch nicht zu tiefgründig ist.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> -- irgandwas stimmt mit dem umsehen nicht. Andauend macht die Maus was sie will, man dreht sich plotzlich um 180° oder schaut sich den Himmel an oder sie ist extrem hakelig und ruckig. Extrem nervig wenn man grad im Kampf ist und man schnell geanu Zieln muss


Versuch mal in den Eigenen Dateien bzw My Documents -> Alpha Protocol\APGame\config, dort in der APEngine.ini die Werte MinSmoothFrameRate auf 20 und MaxSmoothFrameRate auf 30 zu ändern außerdem bVSync auf TRUE setzen, falls das nicht schon der Fall ist.

Im Spiel habe ich außerdem Motion Blur ausgeschaltet (weiß aber nicht, ob das nötig ist), und es funktioniert nun.


----------



## omfgnoobs (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

alpha protocol is echt ne zumutung aber was willste machen im sommerloch wo maximal 2 games im monat aufm pc kommen


----------



## Wamboland (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Mir stört nur das Träge Menü und dieses Hacken mit den vielen Zahlen - grausam, vor allem weil die Maus da so nachzieht ... k.a. wie ich das beschreiben soll. 

Ansonsten macht es wirklich Spaß, auch wenn die  Untertitel etwas kleiner und dafür mehr pro Einblendung da stehen dürften, aber so gut Englisch kann ich auch das ich die nur teilweise benötige wenn ich doch mal was nicht verstanden habe. 

Die KI ist in der Tat teilweise sehr dämlich... aber kann man auch mit leben ^^


----------



## Nilssont27 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > -- irgandwas stimmt mit dem umsehen nicht. Andauend macht die Maus was sie will, man dreht sich plotzlich um 180° oder schaut sich den Himmel an oder sie ist extrem hakelig und ruckig. Extrem nervig wenn man grad im Kampf ist und man schnell geanu Zieln muss
> ...


   Hey, genial
es muss aber 
MinSmooth*ed*FrameRate und MaxSmooth*ed*FrameRate heißen.
aber es geht, danke


----------



## Aithir (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Alpha Protocol erinnert mich irgendwie an K-Hawk. Es hat seine Macken, aber wenn man sie ignorieren kann, ist es nettes Spiel, aber man muß schon hart im Nehmen sein. Die Steuerung ist mies, der ständige Zeitdruck nervt, das Schlösserknacken ist ein Kinderspiel und das Hacken krankt an mangelnder Präzission von Maus und Tastatur. Obsidian hat sich keinerlei Mühe gegeben die Steuerung an den PC anzupassen. 

Die KI versagt oft genug und Bugs gibt es auch. Es ist nervig, wenn man beim Verwanzen des Flughafens neu laden muß und auf einmal alle Gegner verschwunden sind oder man immer wieder  unlösbar an einem Geschütz hängen bleibt.


----------



## kornhill (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Ein großartiges Game. Bin grad beim ersten mal durchzocken und hab mir hier vorgenommen alles zu erschiessen was nur geht  ... habe selten soviel Spass bei einem Game gehabt und mich so schuldig/krank/mies dabei gefühlt. 
Man hat immer recht wenig Zeit bei seinen Entscheidungen, deshalb muss ich mich beim "Twoface" durchspielen , beim Münzwurf beeilen oder etwas dementsprechendes überlegen.

Die Schwächen des Spiels sind verkraftbar, mit den Minispielen habe ich überhaupt kein Problem mehr (sie sind nicht so gut zu bedienen aber es geht auf jeden Fall mit der Zeit. Selbst beim Hacken habe ich keine Probleme mehr, 2 Skillpunkte in Sabotage sind aber schier Pflicht.) Schleichen kommt absolut super im Game, die "gesehen werden" Anzeige ist eigentlich überflüssig, da man, wenn man Tarnung skillt, sehr coole Fähigkeiten bekommt. (unsichtbar machen, alle 3-5 mins ein automatisches Verstecken bei erspäht werden., etc.) Am Anfang war ich von der Steuerung nicht begeistert, aber mit der Zeit klappt das Schleichen, in Deckung gehen und die Leute mit der Pistole direkt aus der Deckung zu killen sehr gut, überraschend gut sogar.

Der einzige wirkliche Bug der bei mir aufgetreten ist, wenn man einen Speicherpunkt ladet, manchmal die Gegner entweder nicht mehr da sind oder wieder da sind. Das kann auch zu richtigen Fehlern führen wenn man an einer Stelle 2 mal vorbeikommt. In einer Mission musste ich in ein Haus rein, und am Ende wieder zum Eingang um jemanden zu beschützen. Als ich neu geladen habe beim "hinausgehen", waren die Gegner da die beim "hineingehen" da waren, und das Ziel was ich beschützen musste war nicht an seinem Ort. Musste die Mission noch einmal spielen. Ansonsten sind es nur kleinere Bugs die bei mir bis jetzt aufgetreten sind.


----------



## slint123 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



omfgnoobs schrieb:


> alpha protocol is echt ne zumutung aber was willste machen im sommerloch wo maximal 2 games im monat aufm pc kommen


   also wenn du dieses game für ne zumutung  hälst dan ist das hier  absolut nicht dein genre , das spiel hat zwahr hier und da  ein paar problemchen  aber sonst ist es genial .
Die story ist super und es geht gut von der hand , das game kommt für mich nach mass effect 1 und 2 gleich auf den 3 platz !!!


----------



## onkelotto (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



slint123 schrieb:


> omfgnoobs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > alpha protocol is echt ne zumutung aber was willste machen im sommerloch wo maximal 2 games im monat aufm pc kommen
> ...


  sehe ich absolut genauso .
Habe Alpha Protocol grad durch  - und es hat mich storymässig echt hammer begeistert .
Morgen fange ich an und zocke  es ein 2tes mal durch , weil ich u.a ein Mädel retten möchte , welches leider im ersten Durchgang den Löffel abgegeben hat  .
 Hach , war der Abspann eben goil , eben James Bond like .
Wenn da ein 2 ter Teil kommt bin ich wieder dabei .


----------



## Wamboland (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Bleibt dann nur zu hoffen das das nicht auch wieder 4 Jahre braucht


----------



## Nilssont27 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



onkelotto schrieb:


> slint123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > omfgnoobs schrieb:
> ...


   Und hoffentlich wird der dann von Bioware gemacht ...


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Wie ist den so die allgemeine Länge des Spiel's? Ist es ordentlich? Würde mir das Spiel dann doch gerne holen, wenn es eine anständig Spielzeit zu bieten hat. Sind doch relativ gute Kritiken hier zu finden, wenn man bedenkt, dass dies das erste Spiel von Obisidian ist, dass die allein gemacht haben. Auch der Themenschwerpunkt ist, jedenfalls beim RPG, nicht so ausgelutscht.


----------



## Nilssont27 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> Wie ist den so die allgemeine Länge des Spiel's? Ist es ordentlich? Würde mir das Spiel dann doch gerne holen, wenn es eine anständig Spielzeit zu bieten hat. Sind doch relativ gute Kritiken hier zu finden, wenn man bedenkt, dass dies das erste Spiel von Obisidian ist, dass die allein gemacht haben. Auch der Themenschwerpunkt ist, jedenfalls beim RPG, nicht so ausgelutscht.


Duch hab ich noch nich, aber im letztn PCGames Podcast ham se was von 30 bis 35 Stunden gesagt


----------



## Bebuquin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie ist den so die allgemeine Länge des Spiel's? Ist es ordentlich? Würde mir das Spiel dann doch gerne holen, wenn es eine anständig Spielzeit zu bieten hat. Sind doch relativ gute Kritiken hier zu finden, wenn man bedenkt, dass dies das erste Spiel von Obisidian ist, dass die allein gemacht haben. Auch der Themenschwerpunkt ist, jedenfalls beim RPG, nicht so ausgelutscht.
> ...


   Das hängt wahrscheinlich auch davon ab, wie man seinen Charakter spielt. Wenn man z.B. als Soldat direkt alles abknallt, nicht jeden Winkel erkunden und auch nicht lange an der Ausrüstung rumschraubt, sollte es recht schnell einmal durchzuspielen sein. Anders sieht es vermutlich aus, wenn man schleicht, jeden Winkel erkundet und lange an der Ausrüstung pfeilt.
Wobei man nicht sagen kann, dass man nach einmaligen Durchspielen wirklich das ganze Spiel gesehen hat. Ich habe es, nach meiner Vermutung fast durch und sehe jetzt schon an wievielen Stellen im Spiel man sich ganz anders entscheiden könnte und welche Auswirkungen dies dann noch haben könnte. Deshalb werde ich es mindestens noch ein weiteres Mal spielen, vielleicht sogar noch öfter. Denn die Entscheidungsfreiheit kombiniert mit den teils massiven Auswirkungen ist einfach genial.


----------



## onkelotto (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Agent-Smith-7 schrieb:


> Wie ist den so die allgemeine Länge des Spiel's? Ist es ordentlich? Würde mir das Spiel dann doch gerne holen, wenn es eine anständig Spielzeit zu bieten hat. Sind doch relativ gute Kritiken hier zu finden, wenn man bedenkt, dass dies das erste Spiel von Obisidian ist, dass die allein gemacht haben. Auch der Themenschwerpunkt ist, jedenfalls beim RPG, nicht so ausgelutscht.


Also ich habe es als Soldat jetzt das erste mal durchgezockt - und brauchte so ca . 45-50 Std . dafür.
Habe aber auch (glaub ich zumindest) jede Ecke durchforstet .
Jetzt zocke ich es nochmal durch , als "Schleicher" .  Wähle in Gesprächen diesmal auch vollkommen andere 
Antworten .   Bin mal gespannt wie die NPC`s darauf reagieren - und welche Auswirkungen das hat .


----------



## n0rdi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Viel zu kurze Spieldauer ... grade wenn das Spiel anfängt Spass zu machen ist es zu Ende... nur 4 Location + Finale sind einfach ein Witz.


----------



## n0rdi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Ahso vergessen 14-16 Stunden als Schleicher


----------



## Wamboland (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

14-16 Stunden als Schleicher? - nie im Leben.. 

Also ich hab als Schleicher gespielt und würde mal sagen es waren ca. 20-24 Stunden .. vielleicht sogar mehr. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, man hat dann noch lange nicht alles gesehen, also nicht nur irgendwelche Gespräche, sondern ganze Missionen fallen dann weg. Daher kann man denke ich mal 30-40 Stunden rechnen um es 2x zu spielen.


----------



## trayn (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Hier ist ein Video da für http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pehMoSmbhfo


----------



## JamesMark (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Mir gefällt das Game überhaupt nicht. Wirkt immernoch zu Konsolenlastig.
Auch dieses ungenaue herumgeziele ging mir bereits nach 10Minuten spielen auf den Sender. Habe es wieder umgetauscht, hätte mehr erwartet, denn das Spiel packt mich überhaupt nicht. Leider.


----------



## CrazyClash (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Servus,...hab das Spiel mittlerweile zum zweiten Mal seit dem Release angespielt und muss sagen, das es mich auf ganzer Linie enttäuscht. Unverständlich, denn das Game hätte soviel Potenzial gehabt und alleine Gegenwart als RPG zu verpacken war für mich Grund genug das Spiel zu kaufen und ganz ehrlich, ich hatte keine Zweifel, aber die verkorksten Bewegungsabläufe (geduckt laufen z.B.) und das schlechte Zielsystem waren die ersten Gründe das Spiel abzubrechen. Ferner kommt die komplette Synchronisation nur in Englisch,...und das bei solch ewigen Dialogen.
Splinter Cell Conviction mit diesen RPG elementen...das wäre "eventuell" etwas besser geworden!!!


----------



## CrazyClash (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Sry,...meinte Potential und nicht "Potenz"- ial


----------



## n0rdi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



Wamboland schrieb:


> 14-16 Stunden als Schleicher? - nie im Leben..
> 
> oh doch
> ICh Spiele es grade nochmal und auf Schwer dann ist es wesentlich spannender .
> Trozdem mit sagen wir mal 3-5 mehr Städten wäre das ein Topspiel so nur Mittelmaß


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

So, habs gestern Abend das erste Mal durchgespielt.

Für mich ist es schlicht und ergreifend das beste Spiel 2010. Ich habe lange kein Spiel mehr gehabt was mich so gefesselt hat.

Die Story ist wahnsinnig spannend und nicht linear
Man merkt echt wie seine Reaktionen den Spielverlauf beeinflussen
Der Held ist einfach cool 
Man merkt echt wenn man Eigenschaften verbessert
Viele modifizierbare Waffen und Gadgets

Welchen Level hattet ihr beim Ende? Ich war glaube ich Level 18 und habe auf medium gespielt. Ich frage mich ob man mehr wird wenn man auf hart spielt.


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Spiel hohe Hardwareanforderungen hat, oder auch flüssig auf Mittelklassesystemen spielbar ist? Ich würde das gerne spielen, aber eine Demo gibts nicht, und in der Videothek ausleihbar ist es auch nicht....


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

So hoch sind die nicht, habnneulich mal geschaut. Ein Single CPU reicht. Moment...
http://systemanforderungen.com... 

Minimale

CPU:	2.4+ GHZ Intel® or 2.0+ GHZ AMD™	
RAM:	1 GB RAM (Windows XP®,) 2 GB RAM (Windows Vista®)	
VGA:	NVIDIA® GeForce 6 series (6800GT or better,) ATI™ 1300XT series or greater (X1550, X1600 Pro and HD2400 are below minimum system requirements)	
DX:	DirectX® 9.0c	
OS:	Microsoft Windows XP® or Windows Vista®	
HDD:	At least 12 GB of free space	
Sound:	DirectX® 9.0c compatible sound card and drivers

Auch interessant:

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/praxis/technik-check/2315159/technik_check_alpha_protocol.html


----------



## anjuna80 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos


Hinten in diesem Test (PCG) steht folgendes:

*Mindestens*: P4 3,4 GHz/Athlon 64 3200+, Geforce
7900 GT/Radeon X1950 Pro, 1 GB RAM
(Win XP)/2 GB RAM(Windows Vista oder 7)
*Empfohlen*: CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400/Phenom II
X3 720 BE, Geforce GTX 260/Radeon HD 4870
(1 GB), 2 GB RAM (Win XP) / 4 GB RAM (Windows
Vista oder 7)

Keine Ahnung was nun stimmt...


----------



## skirgo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Ich hab es gerade das erste Mal durchgespielt und bin begeistert! Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten die Story zu verändern. Das Spiel gefiel mir fast so gut wie Fallout 3 oder Mass Effect. Mängel hat das Spiel meiner Meinung nach nur in der Inszenierung, es fehlt einfach dieses traurige Gefühl wie z.B. bei Mass Effect, wenn man seinen besten Kameraden verloren hat. Trotzdem ist es ein super Spiel mit einer der größten Entscheidungsfreiheit.
Kauft es euch wenn ihr nicht zu große Erwartungen an die Grafik und einige schlecht inszenierte Szenen, aber es liebt sehr große Entscheidungen zu treffen, die nicht unabhängig von den vorherigen Entscheidungen sind. Sehr großer Wiederspiel-Wert!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Alpha Protocol im Test: Beeindruckend vielfältiges Rollenspiel mit kleinen Macken*

Allein wegen Steven Heck sollte man das Spiel gespielt haben. Ich wünsche mir ein Addon oder eine Prequel, das seine Arbeit näher beleuchtet. 
Die Hotelmission war einfach grandios.


----------



## Nagualo (12. August 2011)

Alpha Protocol ist einfach ein geniales Spiel. Es reiht sich in die Liga der besten Aktion-RPGs ein.
Einfach hammer! Wer auf Deus Ex, Mass Effect, Crysis und dergleichen steht - muss es sich kaufen! Es lohnt sich!

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle meinen Dank an alle weiter geben, die an dem Spiel mit gearbeitet haben! 
Eine tolle Arbeit! Hut ab von mir!

Hoffentlich gibts bald neue, vergleichbare Kalliber. So müssen Spiele gemacht sein!

Frohes Schaffen noch!


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2011)

Nagualo schrieb:


> Alpha Protocol ist einfach ein geniales Spiel. Es reiht sich in die Liga der besten Aktion-RPGs ein.
> Einfach hammer! Wer auf Deus Ex, Mass Effect, Crysis und dergleichen steht - muss es sich kaufen! Es lohnt sich!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Nicht umsonst eines der wenigen Spiele der letzten Jahre die ich durchgespielt habe. (DAO hab ich nach 50 Stunden in die Ecke geworfen, ME 1 + 2 hab ich durchgespielt, sonst fällt mir ehrlich gesagt kein Spiel ein, naja, DNF muss ich noch 2 Level spielen^^)


----------



## MightyMetalMonk (18. Dezember 2011)

Also tolles Spiel aber ich habe so einen gräßlichen Grafikbug: In Dialogen werden die Charaktere schwarz dargestellt und ich sehe nie die Antwortmöglichkeiten, muss also bei schwierigen Entscheidungen öfters mal ins Blaue raten... Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## McDrake (18. Dezember 2011)

MightyMetalMonk schrieb:


> Also tolles Spiel aber ich habe so einen gräßlichen Grafikbug: In Dialogen werden die Charaktere schwarz dargestellt und ich sehe nie die Antwortmöglichkeiten, muss also bei schwierigen Entscheidungen öfters mal ins Blaue raten... Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte?


 
Hab das Spiel auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern gespielt und hatte keine solchen Fehler.
Handelt es sich bei Dir um die Steamversion?
Und Treiber sind sicherlich aktuell, oder?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

MightyMetalMonk schrieb:


> Also tolles Spiel aber ich habe so einen gräßlichen Grafikbug: In Dialogen werden die Charaktere schwarz dargestellt und ich sehe nie die Antwortmöglichkeiten, muss also bei schwierigen Entscheidungen öfters mal ins Blaue raten... Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte?


 Das hatte ich auch. Das tritt vor allem bei ATI Grafikkarten auf  Der Fehler tritt auf, wenn hardwareseitig Anti Aliasing erzwungen wird.

Lösung ist einfach:
1. Du rufst das Catalyst Control Center auf
2. Gehst auf Gaming, dann Image Quality.
3. Wähle den Unterpunkt Anti Aliasing
4. Setze einen Haken bei "Use Application Settings"
5. Das gleiche bei Anisotropic Filtering
5. Starte dein Spiel 

Das hat bei mir den Fehler behoben. Falls du ne nVidia Karte haben solltest, sollte es auch hier eine Einstellung geben, die den hardwareseitigen AA Zwang entfernt und die Spieleinstellungen nutzt. Eventuell musst du auch adaptive Anti Aliasing deaktivieren.


----------



## mab72 (17. April 2013)

Was für ein riesen mist!
Auf stufe leicht ist es so schwer das ein sprung aus dem stand zum mond(und das ohne frühstück) dagegen pippifax ist!
ES KANN MIR KEINER ERZÄHLEN DAS ER WEITER ALS BIS ZU DIESEM SCHEISS HACKEN GEKOMMEN IST!!!
Na klar man soll innerhalb von 20 sek. 2 sechser blöcke aus zahlen und buchstaben in einem block aus 162 sich in der sek. 10x  verändernden zahlen/buchstaben finden.
JA NA KLAR!
Und ich idiot versuch das auch noch fünf stunden.

Wer so einen scheiss verkauft muss sich über raubkopien nicht beklagen.
Denn wer gibt schon freiwillig geld aus um sich zu ärgern?
Über 80 punkte bei pcgames heist also ein"spiel" das nur frust und ärger verursacht!
Schämt euch diesem dreck so viele punkte zu geben.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2013)

mab72 schrieb:


> Schämt euch diesem dreck so viele punkte zu geben.


 
schäm du dich lieber für ein Mimimi alte Threads auszugraben


----------



## LordCrash (17. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> schäm du dich lieber für ein Mimimi alte Threads auszugraben


 Und dann noch, um so einen Stuss von sich zu geben. Also ich hab alle Hacking-Minigames in AP gelöst und die meisten dabei sogar beim ersten Versuch.....man muss eben nur mal das Prinzip verstanden haben und eine wenig Grips benutzen, dann klappt es auch.....


----------

